# Just a heads up :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiyas guys ^_^

I just wanted to give a heads up that i will be a lil slow till i get my comp fixed.

I am on a temp comp that is so slow it hurts.. lol.
My main comp turned off last week and ....just wont come back on. 

So... Till then i am so sorry. 
i'll get posting again once i get all fixed up :3


----------

